

Ask HN: Anyone know the story behind the default twitter avatar? - polvi
http://s.twimg.com/a/1251493570/images/default_profile_bigger.png

======
zeynel1
Not sure if this the official story??

<http://www.seoconsultants.com/twitter/avatars/>

